# Found a derelict Fox GTI



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Just wanted to share a recent find. I haven't pursued it due to the abundance of rust on the car and the abundance of project cars at my shop.

It's a Fox GTI, I don't know much about early Audis but I'm assuming it's pretty rare. Looks like it has been sitting for atleast the last decade. It's pretty far gone, but seems complete and would make a good parts car.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

what a shame............


----------



## FetusGoulash (Jan 25, 2003)

i want that license plate!!!


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it for sale? It looks better down low than it does up top. Wonder what happened to it. Did you you get any shots of the interior. 

Thanks for sharing this with us.

Greg
http://foxgti.com


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

FetusGoulash said:


> i want that license plate!!!


 I was thinking the same thing 



vulpi said:


> Is it for sale? It looks better down low than it does up top. Wonder what happened to it. Did you you get any shots of the interior.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us.
> 
> ...


I didn't, but i'll try to get some next time I go climbing out that way.

It's a damn shame to see it wasting away, but I don't have time or money for any more cars at this point.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Is this a revived car?
What a shame that car is cool.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohh man! That's one of like 6 in the country.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Forget the plates, I want the license plate frames. Seriously!


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Sepp said:


> Ohh man! That's one of like 6 in the country.


 Didn't know they were that scarce. That explains why this is the first one I recall seeing.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Jory said:


> Didn't know they were that scarce. That explains why this is the first one I recall seeing.


Yeah!! very rare. If the original sport steering wheel is in the car, it's worth big money to the right buyer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Is it for sale?


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Is it for sale?


What do you want, George? The steering wheel or the car?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Car looks too far gone. I'd want the wheel.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Car looks too far gone. I'd want the wheel.


I have one that I've considered installing in the 100 Coupe' S.


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

pffff
my friend had one here 2.5 years ago, ran and drove perfect no rust, shiny original paint, took 4 months to sell at $3k.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

teach2 said:


> I have one that I've considered installing in the 100 Coupe' S.


Is it like the Scirocco 1 wheel? I have seen one that's like that but with the aluminum center painted black... saw it on Ebay.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Is it like the Scirocco 1 wheel? I have seen one that's like that but with the aluminum center painted black... saw it on Ebay.


Here is one in Theo's Quattro 100 Coupe' S (which he likes to call the 100 Coupe' S1).


----------



## bunnee (Jan 29, 2012)

teach2 said:


> I have one that I've considered installing in the 100 Coupe' S.


Are you sure you don't want to put it in the correct car? 

Is that you Rob?


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

bunnee said:


> Are you sure you don't want to put it in the correct car?
> 
> Is that you Rob?


I'd love to. No extra $, unfortunately.

Who IS this, anyway?!?! Tony?


----------



## Eastep (Nov 15, 2010)

Theres an Identical one in a local yard near me. I'm going to grab the intake and maybe cam for my Rabbit. I actually never seen one before and didn't know what model it was; which is why I checked here. Are there any parts that I should grab? The wheel is gone. Front seats are okay but look faded a lil (maybe thats just them??) Any help is appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I agree with the prior post about the lower body looking much better than the upper. You can see the driver side rocker looks pretty good in the picture, I'd be crawling underneath it to see what the pans look like. If it's not taking on water inside there's a good chance it will be intact.

Would be some work but now after the huge scrap metal old car exodus from the US you just don't see much of anything anymore, and what's out there in the mid-west is not really worth looking at IMO unless it's been inside a lot.

Based on what's hanging off the rear bumper it looks like they had a car cover on it for a while.

steve


----------

